# Fagen Fighters



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2017)

Just 2 1/2 hours west of the Twin Cities lies the town of Granite Falls, MN.
Just 4 miles south lies the Granite Falls Municipal Airport. Located on the property of the Granite Falls Municipal Airport is this:







It is an amazing collection of WW II warbirds, vehicles, and memorabilia.
Just look.






Curtiss JN-4 "Jenny"






PT-19A






PT-22






P-51D "Twilight Tear" undergoing routine maintenance.






BT-13







Three stooges ruining a shot of a P-40E.






P-40K (Ignore the man in the stained jacket)






P-38L "Scat III"






FM-2 Wildcat






SNJ






B-25J "Paper Doll"






Full scale mock-up of Marsaille's Bf 109F






Start of restoration of SB2C (engine, rear fuselage, vertical stabilizer at far left)






CG-4 Waco glider built in Minnesota






P-51D "Sweet Revenge"

And much more...

All aircraft are kept in flyable condition, except the glider and the Bf 109 mock-up.
I'll post the vehicles later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice Greg but the pics are a little big


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2017)

Sorry. I uploaded them directly from my camera. Any hints on downsizing?
Clearly I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

What I do if I want smaller photos from my Iphone is to email them to myself. When I hit send it will ask me what size photo to send, usually 4 choices, small to original. I will pick one of the middle 2. Once they are in your email you can save them to camera roll


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2017)

OK I'll try that. Might have to start all over from scratch.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

There. Reduced size of pics to 25%. Better?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2017)

Very much so. Again great pics. A good size to load here is 800 x 600 pixels or there abouts


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)

I have edited the post with the pics again. I re-uploaded these images after I had resized them down. It should work fine now.

Please resize your pics before uploading, according to Geo's suggestion. Also if you edit your post and the attachment there, please remove/delete the old one before you upload the correct pics. The double attachement causes nothing but troubles with displaying and uploading pages for many other users. If there are any troubles with a post layout please go to your settings/preferences and disable the Reach Editor switching to the BB Code Editor that allows you to keep a proper view at the post layout while uploading a such number of images.

cheers,

BTW.. great shots here.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2017)

Great pics of what looks like a great collection Greg.
For future reference for re-sizing before posting, use Irfanview (download it for free).
You can crop, re-size etc each image from your HD folders before uploading to the forum. If you want to retain the original image in your files, then, once re-sized, each image can be 'Saved as', rather than 'Save', attaching a title of your choice. This means you retain the original, full size images, and have the re-sized ones separately filed.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2017)

Great pics! 

How did I miss this museum when I was living up in the Midwest?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

It only opened about 5 years ago. The buildings are all new and the displays are amazing. They do a big air show every year that draws over 15,000. Next year it's June 16th.
This was the first time I was there and I'm looking forward to going again next year. I recognized many aircraft that participate in the big air shows in the Twin Cities.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2017)

A few of those aircraft I have seen at airshows, but it would be nice to visit the museum as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Pretty Cool.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 14, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A few of those aircraft I have seen at airshows, but it would be nice to visit the museum as well.



Here's a link to their website:
Fagen Fighters WWII Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2017)

Quite the collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow, that is a nice collection!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2017)

Cool shots!!


----------

